# Ludwig Minkus, d. 7 December 1917



## Marsilius

Please raise a glass today to the memory of Ludwig Minkus who died exactly 100 years ago.

You will probably know his music from _Don Quixote_, _La bayadère_, Act 1 and the final scene of _La source_ (co-written with Delibes) and some of the best-known parts of _Paquita_. During a long collaboration with Marius Petipa he wrote the music for many other ballets.

_Don Quixote_ and _La bayadère_ are produced increasingly frequently around the world these days. In my own country, the UK, one of them at least is seen virtually every year when the Bolshoi or Mariinsky companies put on seasons in London.

Access to his Russian state pension having been cut off during the First World War, Minkus died in poverty and obscurity in Vienna on 7 December 1917. Sad to relate, his earthly remains were later scattered to the winds when the Nazis took over Austria and destroyed Vienna's Jewish cemeteries. His irresistibly foot-tapping and danceable music nonetheless remain as his memorial.


----------



## Zhdanov

maybe the only composer ever to die in true poverty...


----------



## LezLee

Like most people I first heard Don Quixote on John Curry's Olympic skating gold medal performance 1976, but it was ages before I found a copy of the LP. I went to see the Northern Ballet in Sheffield in the 1980s and was really disappointed, the orchestra wasn't very good and whole thing was actually rather boring. I have listened to some other pieces by Minkus but nothing else has that immediate appeal for me.

Here's John Curry in his exhibition performance, the actual medal-winning one isn't available.


----------



## Marsilius

I'm surprised that you found it boring. Here's a full Mariinsky performance from about 10 years ago. Act 1 opens at 4:35 and, from that point on, I invite you to reassess your earlier verdict! I'll be surprised and disappointed if you still find it dull!


----------



## Pugg

DON QUIXOTE MIKHAIL BARYSHNIKOV E CINTHIA HARVEY AMERICAN BALLET THEATRE
I like this one , but I do have a soft spot for Mr Baryshnikov as a artist.


----------



## LezLee

Marsilius said:


> I'm surprised that you found it boring. Here's a full Mariinsky performance from about 10 years ago. Act 1 opens at 4:35 and, from that point on, I invite you to reassess your earlier verdict! I'll be surprised and disappointed if you still find it dull!


You're quite right, it's wonderful! I must have been particularly unlucky.


----------



## Marsilius

I'm so pleased that you enjoyed it. Now I hope that you'll join me in raising that glass - possibly a wee dram in your own case!


----------



## Sissone

I agree with you too.


----------



## Marsilius

It's quite irresistible, I think. That particular Mariinsky performance, starring Novikova and Sarafanov, is available on DVD (though sadly not on Blu-ray).


----------

